# Rideshare insurance for Uber Eats?



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Do you need rideshare insurance if you only do Uber Eats? I can seem to find this information. Everything that has rideshare only talks about picking up people but nothing about food. I have been doing this for a month and want to make sure I do it legally.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber provides the minimum liability coverage to be legal. Ask your personal insurance provider about your commercial activity and what they cover.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Read your auto policy carefully, especially the parts explaining what is covered and what is excluded from coverage. For example, my AAA policy specifically excludes coverage for any commercial activity, including delivery of food, packages, newspapers or driving passengers for hire.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

As the other two have already indicated, yes your personal auto insurance policy is not adequate. That is because generally speaking a personal auto insurance policy includes language that specifically excludes any commercial use of the covered vehicle and may also have a clause that any such commercial activity not only voids the policy (and in some states can be considered fraud) but does retroactively to a point that it can be proved you were engaged in commercial activity.


----------

